# Vintage screen print



## rowdy (May 4, 2006)

I have a screen printed t-shirt with a large screen print on the front. I would like to "age" the print a little without washing and drying it a hundred times. Any ideas?


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

rowdy said:


> I have a screen printed t-shirt with a large screen print on the front. I would like to "age" the print a little without washing and drying it a hundred times. Any ideas?


This is done with the actual Art or Design of the graphic. You will need to use a "distress filter," I believe some free filters are floating around google. Basically you use the filter and place it on top of the graphic you want to look vintage-


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

There are also printing techniques to achieve this look. If your printing on darks, using a transparent water based ink, or basing down your plastisols with reducers and printing through higher mesh counts will give a really nice vintage look.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutland makes an ink called "shatter base" that you flash then stretch the print before you send it through the dryer. This gives it a vintage worn look.


----------

